# Big boy toys



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

This just happened. Teehee


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

_j like getting a little bit of joy in the mail


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

brian v said:


> _j like getting a little bit of joy in the mail


Exactly


----------

